# What major should story-lovers take? (majorly confused about which major to pick)



## iemanja (Feb 5, 2012)

Help! I'm in my second to last year of secondary school, and I don't know what major I should pick for uni. 
I'm good at everything (writing, drawing, sports, maths), but not brilliant, which doesn't help either!

BUT there is something I love: I love stories.
Real stories, made up stories, fantasy, science fiction, stories about things that happen in the world, stories about things that happen in other worlds... the list goes on. Name me any good story (therefore twilight does not count. no offense. haha.) and I'll love it. In my head, the word 'story' glows.

I like to read and sing songs too.
I'm also very good with people even though I don't always enjoy their company (I have a particular aversion to people whom I think are stupid) 

Based off this information, do you have any advice on what career I could pursue or what faculty I should enroll in, if not a specific major?
Which university department should people who like stories and who like people apply for?


----------



## bowieownsmysoul (Feb 26, 2012)

This might seem weird but genetics. If you like science, genetics is the underlying story beneath everything. Evolutionary biology is also good.


----------



## koalaroo (Nov 25, 2011)

There are actually plenty of majors that would facilitate storywriting and/or creativity. Personally, I would look for something that makes you "hireable" outside of college unless you wish to pursue degrees past the bacheloreate level. However, majors that I can think of off of the top of my head that may be most helpful to look into:

Communication, English, Literature, Classics, Anthropology, History, Psychology.

In many universities in the U.S., most of these would fall under something like "The College of Arts and Sciences" ... this is usually the broadest "college" or "school" at a university.


----------



## bellisaurius (Jan 18, 2012)

Is it the world created by the story, the explanations that underlie the story, the who-dun-it aspect, or simply the pleasure of reading that's the root of your love?

I do like though, that your love is merely narrative. On some level, that's all there is (and I'll totally make a shameless plug for the graphic novel "Sandman")


----------



## Fleetfoot (May 9, 2011)

Journalism, or better known as "applied media story-telling".

Avoid 'liberal arts'-y majors, unless you plan on getting your PhD. Practical real world skills are more likely to land you jobs after you graduate. You can also minor in Creative Writing, which is offered at a number of institutions.


----------



## Gray Skies (Dec 27, 2010)

Nobody knows for sure what is the best fit for you individually, but if I were you I would look into English literature programs. If you were to pursue it, you would spend a lot of time reading stories and texts for class, analyzing them closely, discussing them in class and writing about them.

At the same time (not to discourage you at all, follow your dreams!) English literature is not very practical for finding a decent job after graduation. If you wanted, you could minor in it while majoring in something else. I am majoring in Digital Media while taking a minor in Creative Writing. Basically, I get to learn how to use some pretty cool technologies that will help with finding a job once I graduate, while at the same time being able to explore my love of writing stories and poetry.

Also, it should be mentioned that many people change their majors once or twice during their first year or two of college. Nothing is set in stone. Best of luck to you!


----------



## Randroth (Nov 25, 2010)

My first instinct is go with history for that. It's an awesome feeling when you've spent a long time poring over details and discrete facts and suddenly grasp the big picture of what happened in the past--the narrative, if you will. History is full of narratives.


----------



## geekofalltrades (Feb 8, 2012)

Personally, I would major in something practical that you also find interesting, and save your stories for a hobby or an independent pursuit, because you don't want to waste a college education pursuing stories. That's not to say don't pursue them: I majored in Biotechnology, and currently work as a bioinformatic analyst, but I'm an aspiring author and working on a novel in my free time. Absolutely pursue your love of stories, but don't use college to do it, because college isn't really the appropriate path for that sort of pursuit. At the end of that road lies either a Masters/PhD and a professorship in the subject, or a mountain of college debt with no immediately marketable skills to show for it.

(Particularly chilling is the woman who found herself with $160,000 in college debt after graduating NYU with a degree in... Documentary Filmmaking. _What the hell was she thinking?_)


----------



## Morpheus83 (Oct 17, 2008)

You might want to try a humanities or social science degree. Do you want your degree to be directly related to whatever job or career you might choose to undertake after graduating? Would you prefer to focus on developing practical vocational skills or refining creative/analytical skills applied to ideas and concepts?

Note: From what I've observed, a 'practical' degree doesn't necessarily guarantee anybody a job or a career; it's more about how one chooses to market and refine transferable skills than simply focusing on course content. It's *far* more important to be adaptable and self-aware than merely choosing a 'practical' degree after being dissuaded by random 'horror' stories of penniless English or Philosophy graduates (as if there's no such thing as a miserable, impoverished person holding a 'practical' degree).


----------



## CoopV (Nov 6, 2011)

English. You read and write alot and it can later be used for any position involving communication.


----------



## Erudis (Jan 23, 2011)

Saying that you like stories is very vague. Do you like writing stories? Do you like telling stories? Or you just like to read and watch them?

There's a big difference there, and it's one of the reasons why some people end up choosing a wrong career based on what they think they would like to do. When what you do on your leisure time becomes your job, the dynamics are completely different, and if you aren't able to adapt, you'll end up hating it.

It happens a lot, especially with art-related careers, because you learn so much about the importance of self-expression, and then you dream of being able to make a living writing tales about dragons and knights, but the editors will only hire you if you write about dinosaurs and pirates instead.

But anyway, if you like stories and people, and are looking for careers that deal with both, I would suggest acting, directing, teaching, pediatric nursing, joining the circus, librarian, lecturing or opening a hair salon.


----------



## iemanja (Feb 5, 2012)

All your replies were really interesting to read, everyone. Many thanks!

@Erudis, you have made many good points in your post that I realize are important to think about. Thanks again.


----------



## smileitspretty (Apr 1, 2012)

Well, you can't get anything with an English major, my mom hasn't gotten jobs because of it. Maybe a psychology class? I don't know, I'm thirteen.


----------



## doublejm1 (Sep 2, 2012)

You could try Journalism, Creative Writing, Literature, or English. Advertising might also be a good fit.


----------

